# how to stop resource guarding before it starts?



## technodog (Dec 31, 2010)

I've been reading a lot lately about resource guarding(with food, toys, etc.) and I want to know what methods should I use to 'nip it at the bud' as they say.
Does hand feeding and putting the toys away after playtime work?
Or is there other methods ?

Thanks in advance:laugh:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here you go: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/147739-any-way-prevent-food-aggression.html


----------



## technodog (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks !!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's another: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../149472-new-dog-concerned-about-growling.html


----------

